# Link to a pattern written by a frustrated knitter



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

I was looking through Ravelry for some shawl patterns and I came across this one. I have to admit, as I read through the pattern, I realized we've probably all felt this way about a pattern at one time or another. Enjoy The Shawl of Doom 

http://www.electrictree.blogspot.ca/2012/06/shawl-of-doom-pattern.html


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

SweetPandora said:


> I was looking through Ravelry for some shawl patterns and I came across this one. I have to admit, as I read through the pattern, I realized we've probably all felt this way about a pattern at one time or another. Enjoy The Shawl of Doom
> 
> http://www.electrictree.blogspot.ca/2012/06/shawl-of-doom-pattern.html


nope, can't relate to that at all ;-)


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Hysterical!


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

ROFL....I think I better run to the potty!!!


----------



## kareo (Apr 24, 2011)

Loved it!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :XD: :XD: 
Love It! :thumbup:


----------



## misslucille40 (Aug 9, 2013)

I think these things about nearly every large item I knit. FUNNY!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

My husband walked in while I was laughing my self silly! Sadly, I have knitted that shawl - or its kin - and more than once. I happen to like garter stitch. I must like it a *LOT*, since I've done two blankets with the same pattern, as well as several shawls. There are at least two such shawls 'in-progress' ... somewhere around the house.

I fully understand the writer of that 'pattern'.

Thank you for posting the link!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

I love it, and think at some point all of us have made this same shawl. That's when we use all the colorful language we all know, but won't admit to knowing let alone using!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

What a wonderful sense of humor! Actually wrote down the pattern to share with an unsuspecting person!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> What a wonderful sense of humor! Actually wrote down the pattern to share with an unsuspecting person!


Aren't you the mean one. :XD: :evil: 

I expect a full report after you do so.....


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

LOL Love it LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Frogger (Sep 6, 2012)

Perfect!! I have done one of those---LOL!!


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

Too funny!!!


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

Mine is an afghan. :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Quilter Pam (Mar 4, 2012)

That's hilarious!


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

I love it, I love it, I love it!!!!!!!


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

This is great, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Great sense of humour Thanks for sharing there is always one project in our lives we feel that frustration :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Love the sens of humor! I like how as she gets into the pattern, the cheeky adlibs!


----------



## DrLlama (Jan 30, 2014)

OMG, this made my day! I just embarrassed myself at work laughing :lol:


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

LOL! Great way to start the day, have laughed myself senseless, (which means I'm okay now, since I am usually senseless.)


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

I am working on one now. Love the color, but it is getting to be a bit of a drag. I feel refreshed after reading this and will carry on!!


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Hilarious! Thanks for brightening my Monday


----------



## missyern (Jan 23, 2011)

Now this shawl is just the thing. Reminds me of one Jessica Jean mentioned. I started hers and it sits in the closet glaring at me.


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh that was sooo funny. I feel mentally stable now!! lol


----------



## DeniseCM (Aug 30, 2012)

This was sooooo funny. I had tears running down my face!


----------



## Cindy in AK (Oct 22, 2011)

What a hoot! I was laughing so hard my dog came over to check if I was OK. Thanks so much for that link. I sent it off to my knitting group to start their week off with a chuckle.


----------



## Gladrags (Mar 18, 2012)

Tears of laughter,wonderful,thanks for this just what I needed.


----------



## Izziebear (Dec 31, 2011)

So funny, and true. I read in the comments that Ravelry took it down. No sense of humor, apparently. Knitters must be serious at all times...not.


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Too funny!


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

OH my, that was funny. Question, though: in the comments, several people referred to this as LSG. What does that mean?


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

grandmaof7 said:


> Oh that was sooo funny. I feel mentally stable now!! lol


Me too-well for a short time... :lol:


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

So funny.


----------



## Marie C (Dec 30, 2013)

I think I may already of made that one!!!

Excellent (HATEFUL)pattern.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

MissNettie said:


> Mine is an afghan. :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Yup, been there, done that.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Loved it, thanks!!!!!!


----------



## judystar (Jun 8, 2011)

Been there!! Done that!!!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Rats, that was so funny I want to make one myself. Don't tell my doc, please :thumbup:


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

kathy320 said:


> OH my, that was funny. Question, though: in the comments, several people referred to this as LSG. What does that mean?


Now, that's a good question and I cannot find the answer in my muddled brain. Perhaps another KPer can?

I'm looking forward to the time when I can begin by "casting on 4 disappointing stitches"


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

I showed that to Himself and he just said, "Huh? Only one yarn over? Woman, it's asymmetrical." (No sense of humor, that one. :-D "


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

raindancer said:


> Hysterical!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lovemygreys (Apr 4, 2011)

Exactly how I felt making the endless circle vest. Was determined to finish it (took over a year). 
It was beautiful to look at put it on and UUGGHH. I am too busty for open shrugs.


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

Very funny - I can sure relate to that. Loved it.


----------



## kljw5559 (Jul 28, 2013)

Shawl of Doom v2 is on ravelry -slightly different, http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/shawl-of-doom

This my first time posting a link, hope it works.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

I think this is a pattern that deserves a KAL here on the forum. Could you imagine the postings this thing would generate, and oh the colorful language that would be thought, but not typed for fear of offending some of our more "delicate" members.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks for the link that was hysterical loved it


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

That was hysterial, wonder is she ever wore it


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Laughed till I cried, thanks for sharing :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Saved the pattern. I must make this. Just as soon as I finish the shawl from he--I am currently working on. (garter stitch, sock yarn) Only the fantastic colors are keeping me sane.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

cindye6556 said:


> I think this is a pattern that deserves a KAL here on the forum. Could you imagine the postings this thing would generate, and oh the colorful language that would be thought, but not typed for fear of offending some of our more "delicate" members.


   :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

kljw5559 said:


> Shawl of Doom v2 is on ravelry -slightly different, http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/shawl-of-doom
> 
> This my first time posting a link, hope it works.


It works :twisted: :lol: :mrgreen: :twisted: :lol:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

cindye6556 said:


> I think this is a pattern that deserves a KAL here on the forum. Could you imagine the postings this thing would generate, and oh the colorful language that would be thought, but not typed for fear of offending some of our more "delicate" members.


There was a KAL on Ravely for shawl of doom 2

http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/fans-of-the-shawl-of-doom/2168957/1-25

:evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

misellen said:


> There was a KAL on Ravely for shawl of doom 2
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/fans-of-the-shawl-of-doom/2168957/1-25
> 
> :evil: :evil: :evil:


Yes, I saw that. But my thinking was fun to do with all our friends here on KP!

On a side note I used to live in Thonotosassa! I can not only spell it but pronounce it as well!


----------



## BonnieMcC (Feb 22, 2014)

OMG!! Too funny!! And I've done a project or two where I can relate. Not so much a garter stitch nightmare....just projects that seemed to never end. Got tired of doing it. This made me crack up though!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Thank you again Sweetpandora. I had really horrendous day yesterday and reread the pattern. Somehow, everything looked much, much better :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

cindye6556 said:


> I think this is a pattern that deserves a KAL here on the forum. Could you imagine the postings this thing would generate, and oh the colorful language that would be thought, but not typed for fear of offending some of our more "delicate" members.


LOL--I don't think we dare lol :thumbup:


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> LOL--I don't think we dare lol :thumbup:


Probably not, don't think the forum could handle all the back and forth that would be going on regarding this particular project.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

cindye6556 said:


> Probably not, don't think the forum could handle all the back and forth that would be going on regarding this particular project.


LOL I think we would close it down, the powers that be would be tearing their hair out lol either that or we would all get banned lol


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> LOL I think we would close it down, the powers that be would be tearing their hair out lol either that or we would all get banned lol


 :thumbup: :XD:


----------

